# Prototype game



## vampiregenocide (Jun 4, 2009)

This looks epic  Definately going to get this.




















I like the idea of absorbing your enimies to change your appearence, its a cool element to gameplay. Admittidly, the effects don't look all that, but these are prerelease stills, so they aren't fully rendered etc.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 4, 2009)

I cannot fucking WAIT for this game.

I've been waiting a year and a half already!


----------



## Nitrox (Jun 4, 2009)

This game does look sick!

I really hope its as good as it looks


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 4, 2009)

wow that looks like its going to be killer!


----------



## Naren (Jun 4, 2009)

Prototype looks kind of cool. I've seen some trailers for it and a bunch of screenshots. The shapeshifting ability is pretty cool, but I'm not really convinced on that game yet.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 4, 2009)

Comes out tomorrow in Europe and a few days later in the US I believe


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 10, 2009)

it comes out on Friday in the UK, there's some reviews up on Metacritic if anyone's interested:

Prototype (xbox360: 2009): Reviews


----------



## Desi (Jun 10, 2009)

I should be getting it in mail soon. It was supposed to be released yesterday, but I heard complaints from some peeps that some Gamestops didn't get their shipments in. I hope I get it before the weekend, as I'm not going to have time to get into it over the weekend.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jun 10, 2009)

For the past two days a good mate and I have been playing the shit out of this game since it came out here. Already clocked up 18 - 20 hours of gameplay. It's massive, your character is constantly being upgraded. I can't seem to stop trashing everything. It makes everything ridiculously fun. The only gripes I have are very small. Some of the often used vehicle entering animations feel very long, and some of the targeting controls can be frustrating. All in all though, very fluid and highly entertaining. Everyone should play this.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 12, 2009)

I got it, and its FUCKING AWESOME.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jun 14, 2009)

I got it too, and my god this game is amazing. Haven't played something this fun since.. Shit I don't know. It's just awesome.

It's even more awesome running around massacring innocent civilians while listening to Bohemian Rhapsody.


Then the tanks.. Oh god.




I think I've put the US military into debt and manhattan island into a draft in less than an hour. I love being the ultimate badass.


----------



## vortex_infinium (Jun 15, 2009)

Glad you like it. I picked it up this past Friday but i've yet to open it. Still playing Red Faction.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jun 15, 2009)

I beat it yesterday and I've gotta say that ending was completely unexpected, and that last boss can be a bitch 

Now I'm finishing up the web of intrigue and clearing all the bonus missions. Even after beating it it's still fun as fuck.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 16, 2009)

XeoFLCL said:


> I got it too, and my god this game is amazing. Haven't played something this fun since.. Shit I don't know. It's just awesome.
> 
> It's even more awesome running around massacring innocent civilians.
> 
> I think I've put the US military into debt and manhattan island into a draft in less than an hour. I love being the ultimate badass.



,  and


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 19, 2009)

having pushed further through the game last night I thought I'd update.

the Thermobaric Tank mission is fucking sweet, so much carnage.

I thought the upgrades fizzled out pretty fast, I would've preferred it if there were bigger and badder moves to upgrade to.

mind you, upgrades are unlockable so there may still be things left in store that I may enjoy.

well on my way to finishing this now


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 19, 2009)

I still haven't got it yet


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 19, 2009)

get it!!!


----------



## Slayer89 (Jul 19, 2009)

Bumping a month old thread ... oh well. Better than starting a new one.

Anyway, my girlfriend just gave me this game as a gift. Damn, I'm loving it. I'm amazed I was able to tear myself away from the TV long enough to come on here and post this. I can't remember a video game that I've enjoyed this much.


----------



## vortex_infinium (Jul 21, 2009)

Slayer89 said:


> Bumping a month old thread ... oh well. Better than starting a new one.
> 
> Anyway, my girlfriend just gave me this game as a gift. Damn, I'm loving it. I'm amazed I was able to tear myself away from the TV long enough to come on here and post this. I can't remember a video game that I've enjoyed this much.



On my first playthrough I was like that.

800/1000! Maybe i'll bump the thread when I get 1000.


----------



## darbdavys (Jul 23, 2009)

ah, it got boring really quickly for me :/


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 23, 2009)

Slayer89 said:


> Bumping a month old thread ... oh well. Better than starting a new one.
> 
> Anyway, my girlfriend just gave me this game as a gift. Damn, I'm loving it. I'm amazed I was able to tear myself away from the TV long enough to come on here and post this. I can't remember a video game that I've enjoyed this much.




I just got it last week  Love it. The armour is so badass!

Its like GTA and Spider-Man meets Resident Evil.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 23, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Its like GTA and Spider-Man meets Resident Evil.





that's exactly how I described it to my brother.


----------



## vortex_infinium (Jul 23, 2009)

^^
Now picture Niko Bellic with Spiderman powers fending off zombies in order to protect the president's daughter.

For anyone that's finished the game: I found it to be a total disappointment that they left so many loose ends.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Aug 6, 2009)

vortex_infinium said:


> ^^
> Now picture Niko Bellic with Spiderman powers fending off zombies in order to protect the president's daughter.
> 
> For anyone that's finished the game: I found it to be a total disappointment that they left so many loose ends.



Hm, I wanna buy a game...Infamous or Prototype, anyone got both?
I can't decide


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 6, 2009)

From the mega64 guys


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 6, 2009)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Hm, I wanna buy a game...Infamous or Prototype, anyone got both?
> I can't decide



Effects : Prototype < Infamous

Gameplay : Prototype < Infamous

Storyline : Prototype > Infamous

Coolness : Prototype > Infamous


Hope that helped.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Aug 6, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Effects : Prototype < Infamous
> 
> Gameplay : Prototype < Infamous
> 
> ...


Not really 
I've played the infamous demo which was fun but the missions kinda sucked. And I've played prototype to the part where he loses his power because of the cancer-thingy and the guy who stabs alex with the needle-thingy . Dunno, but the storyline didn't work for me, especially with the bad cutscenes. But the gameplay was awesome 
I think I need both


----------



## y8c616 (Aug 6, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Effects : Prototype < Infamous
> 
> Gameplay : Prototype < Infamous
> 
> ...



I agree pretty much, apart from the fact that i prefer the storyline in inFamous. Both good games though. Anyone catch the Zero Punctuation review of these 2 games?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 6, 2009)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Not really
> I've played the infamous demo which was fun but the missions kinda sucked. And I've played prototype to the part where he loses his power because of the cancer-thingy and the guy who stabs alex with the needle-thingy . Dunno, but the storyline didn't work for me, especially with the bad cutscenes. But the gameplay was awesome
> I think I need both



Fair dooze its opinion. The missions in Prototype are pretty cookie cutter shit, but the idea for the game and the storyline are pretty cool. I can't comment too much on Infamous because I don't have it, I'm basing my opinion on what I know.


----------

